# Meaning of your Username



## pistone (Jun 11, 2011)

ok after seeing a lot of *Know Your Temp*.........a lot of them 
being very curious i liked one question more than the other 
*THE MEANING OF YOUR USERNAME !*

some of them may be only random some have a story on them and some others.........???
so tell me ,like i said im very curioz *-* 
for example my username means:
master = im a master in one field ....i dont know in what but i know im good at it 
+
00d = like 007 but that was taken so i changed the 7 at the end with my surname (or at last the first later)


----------



## Narayan (Jun 11, 2011)

it's my real name.... i love my name... so i used it


----------



## Pyrmon (Jun 11, 2011)

Pyrmon24
Pyromaniac Monkey [day of birth]


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 11, 2011)

my real name + developer's system


----------



## jamesaa (Jun 11, 2011)

'james' because it's my name, 'aa' as I couldn't think of anything else to stick on the end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I assume 'james' without the aa was taken, but I registered here years ago so I cannot remember)


----------



## pistone (Jun 11, 2011)

@Naryan + @Nahuel what thats your real name that awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,its very original XD

@Pyrmon24 thats explains the avatar


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 11, 2011)

master00d said:
			
		

> @Naryan + @Nahuel what thats your real name that awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we both use our real names cause they're native names and they're awesome too!


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 11, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy broken down describes myself
A being the letter a
Gay: Well I am homosexual and very happy, there for I am gay in many meanings of the word.
Little: I'm short.
Catboy: I am not really a catboy, nor does this have anything to do with cats. In fact I don't like cats. The Catboy is because is just something I fell in love with years ago. It has a longer more complicated reason behind it, but I don't really want to get in depth with that.


----------



## Tanas (Jun 11, 2011)

Anagram of Santa


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 11, 2011)

s4mid4re = samidare = 五月雨(either sa-mi-dare or sa-tsuki-ame) = 5th month (May) rain

Months in Japan are usually counted by numbers (1-12), but they do have special names. Samidare is an alternate form of saying the 5th month (much like American people say May), although it's barely used in Japan. I didn't chose Satsukiame because Satsuki is generally a given name for females... but I'm male.

I was born on May, thus I chose this name.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 11, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> master00d said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he's right... but it's really an indian name, even though i'm a pure filipino.


----------



## pistone (Jun 11, 2011)

@A Gay Little Catboy you maybe didnt understand me ......im curios -_- so explain the last part catboy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@tanas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



@s4mid4re nice username 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



p.s thnx for the info i didnt know about that (Months in Japan)


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 11, 2011)

My name's rather simple, really. Most manga-readers know what a shinigami is [kind of irked me off back when everyone was assuming I was referring to Bleach, though]. 357 is, so to say, my four favorite numbers: 3, 5, 7, and, well, 357.  And that's it.


----------



## RoMee (Jun 11, 2011)

*RoM*ee

I wanted RoMy but it was not avaiable


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 11, 2011)

master00d said:
			
		

> @A Gay Little Catboy you maybe didnt understand me ......im curios -_- so explain the last part catboy


The Catboy part was added many years ago. Originally it was something different, but something happened to me and I changed it to Catboy. Let's put it this way, the full meaning behind it really links me to my darker times.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jun 11, 2011)

Mine is omgpwn because everyone used to say stuff similar to that, like "omgwtfbbqpwn".. Ass holes. And the 666 is because I was reading the Bible and that number became so easy to remember as it's the evil number. I do not like Satan, I just use the memorable number. Also, this username is one I made YEARS ago for another site, which is why it's such an old non original name. Gets the job done.


----------



## Rikai (Jun 11, 2011)

Rikai

A story my grandmother once told me when I was about 7. I chose a name close to what the person's name in the story was (Ki-Chai) and it kinda stuck with me


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 11, 2011)

My name is self evident. Digital because it is all that really exists on the internet, and deviant because I try to deviaye from the masses in different ways.


----------



## CCNaru (Jun 11, 2011)

card captor Naru... Card Captor Sakura + Naru Narusegawa from Love Hina 

it was a long time ago when I made up this name.


----------



## Forstride (Jun 11, 2011)

TDWP = The Devil Wears Prada (They're a Christian metalcore band)
FTW = For the win...They're my favorite band of all time


----------



## nando (Jun 11, 2011)

mine is a mash up of international meanings and brand loyalty nerdism. and something very dirty.


----------



## iluvfupaburgers (Jun 11, 2011)

my name started out when me and my friends found out about the FUPA SONG so we thought it was really funny and all so we decided to make this fupa club in which every day we tried to fotograph fupas and show the pictures at night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. so one of these days we were messing around and i was like. "dood, i would love my fupa with fries and burgers". so we all thought it was funny. then i got my xbox account lost and had to create a new one, so i used that little funny quote i said and made it my xbox account. after that i started using that username for everything i do on the internet


----------



## GundamXXX (Jun 11, 2011)

Gundam cuz I like Gundam.. duh

XXX cuz when I made this nick about 10 years ago (GOD IM OLD) I was only just learning what hentai was and was intruiged ;x 


Yea... thats pretty much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also use Satsuriku in other places, it means massacre in japanese, it just sounds fking awesome lol


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jun 11, 2011)

8Bit - Retro, NES era, etc.
Walugi - This is the interesting part. Note the lack of an 'I'.  That's because 8BitWaluigi didn't fit in MKDS, so I cut out one 'I'. 
Why Waluigi, you ask? When I was a kid, My parents only hired N64 games from the local Blockbuster. I was a huge Mario Party fan, and everyday we went, Mario Party 3 was always hired out. Eventually I got to get it in, and play it, but the discovery of who Waluigi was was one of my favorite childhood memories.

Another point that intrigued me was Waluigi's 'Γ'. That's gamma, the 3rd letter of the Greek alphabet. Being Greek myself, I found it odd that it was on his cap.

Just a note, it's not 8BitWaloogi, it's 8BitWaluji. Loogi just sounds retarded.


----------



## Xale (Jun 11, 2011)

My real name is Alex. That is all.


----------



## Raika (Jun 11, 2011)

Raikou-ou=Raik+a=Raika.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sinharvest24 = Derived from Kingdom Hearts, anyone remembers Sephiroth devastating move called Sin Harvest? (well to me that's what i heard), that move rendered you with 1hp/1mp and if you wasn't fast enough Spehiroth would run up/teleport to you and pwn your ass. I would get chills every time i heard him say the name, 'Sin Harvest'. It was the most brutal move i've ever seen in a game (at that point of life which was about 6 years ago). I later found out in Kingdom Hearts 2 that the move was called Heartless Angel, i kept the name Sin Harvest as i've never seen anyone with said username nor have i seen it anywhere else. As for 24 it's my favourite number, mostly because 2 could go into 4  (i like even numbers) and also because it holds sentimental value. I don't always use the 24, only when the username sinharvest is already taken, which no one is supposed to use  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Well that it for me and SinHarvest24



*Sin....Harvest*


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 11, 2011)

Blaze is a nickname given to me by my best friend Amelia. She walked in while I was playing Ace Combat Squadron Leader, overheard my wingmen refer to me as Blaze, assumed I picked the name myself (it's the default name, can't be changed) and it just kinda stuck. It's also why a few of them refer to me as The Demon of Razgriz, thanks to my legendarily short temper and the Razgriz patch on my leather jacket Amelia gave me as a joke. Ever since then most of my friends call me Blaze. So much so that I'm seriously considering changing my name legally, since I hate my original name anyway. On the odd occasion I'm required to give a second name, I give the name Fielding, just to see if anyone gets the reference.

The 163 at the end is the number of my old Air Cadet squadron here in Coventry. The 163 Coventry Phoenix Squadron, based in Canley. I achieved the rank of Cadet First Class, hence why another of Amelia's game based jokes is to refer to me as 'Soldier First Class', hence the FF7 dog tag around my neck.

It's also why my personal emblem is the phoenix, or more specifically the White Phoenix. Our old C.O would always say that when life knocks us down, we make a choice. We can accept it and say that's how life is, or we can rise like a phoenix from the ashes, burning away the darkness with a pure white flame of hope. Ever since then I adopted the White Phoenix and the associated phrase under my avatar as my personal icon.


----------



## roastable (Jun 11, 2011)

Mine is based off a made up adjective my brother and I made up when we were young.
It would be used to describe something awesome.
For example, in context;
"That movie was roastable!"

We assumed that all awesome things would go fast and leave blazes in their wake, similar to the DeLorean.


----------



## Shockwind (Jun 11, 2011)

*Firefox* = Comes from the name of a web browser "Mozilla Firefox". It's my favorite web browser, but now, I use Google Chrome for browsing the web.

*7* = My favorite number.


----------



## TheDreamLord (Jun 11, 2011)

TheDreamLord= possibly my favourite enemy in doctor who 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 he made ppl slip through two dreams one apparently being real and the other fake


----------



## Rydian (Jun 11, 2011)

It's the name of my fursona, and god knows where I got it from.



			
				Blaze163 said:
			
		

> On the odd occasion I'm required to give a second name, I give the name Fielding, just to see if anyone gets the reference.


http://rydian.net/art/images/groups/ryd_ilu_sor/


----------



## Cuelhu (Jun 11, 2011)

mine is from "coelho", which means rabbit in Portuguese. I had a pair of rabbit ears back in the day, but they broke.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 11, 2011)

Well mine is rather cheesy, but here goes.  When I was younger (much younger) I wanted to join an MSN hosted Naruto site (I hate Naruto now, but I used to love it) and I needed to make a hotmail account.  Ineeded to make a password, so I though...and thought...and thought...and thought...but the lightbulb never lit.  Finally I...Oh God...Finally, I thought of an episode of a mediocre show that I watched when I was bored called Kim Possible.  The villain had turned good in this episode and he was trying to get one character to drink milk, which he referred to as "Milky Moo".  I thought "Milk makes you strong, or 'macho'", changed the 2 "o's" to "u's" and created machomuu.  I use it for almost everything (not as a password, though).


----------



## 1234turtles (Jun 11, 2011)

my  name is 1234turtles not because i like turtles but its easy to remember and almost never taken


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jun 11, 2011)

I couldn't think of anything else, so I decided to list the Nintendo home consoles.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jun 11, 2011)

1234turtles said:
			
		

> my  name is 1234turtles not because i like turtles but its easy to remember and almost never taken
> Isn't that a line in the TMNT 2k3 opening?
> 
> QUOTE(NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii @ Jun 11 2011, 01:52 PM) I couldn't think of anything else, so I decided to list the Nintendo home consoles.


The V.B. was meant to be a handheld.


----------



## ars25 (Jun 11, 2011)

my name is based on the kingdom hearts move ars arcum i was original going to but some thing else but this one was original and i kept it and use it all the time fore accounts 25 is just a random number i put to make it 6 characters and the last numbers range from 01-25


----------



## Holified 2x (Jun 11, 2011)

Holified 2x = Meaning being in a hollow form times 2 or in second form. Example Ichigo second hollow form (which the name came from)


----------



## Sterling (Jun 11, 2011)

Sterl500: Combination of my first name (Sterling) with the numbers 500. Got the idea from an acquaintance who played RS.

Argentum Vir: Argent[um] is the Element "Silver". It's singular meaning I'm the only one. Vir is Latin for "Hero". I'm the "Silver Hero". It came about when I was fascinated by the Fire Emblem class. I tacked Silver onto it, because to many friends and online buddies, I'm a silvery light that guides when all else is dark.

Sterling: My first name. Occasionally I'm also referred to with the prefix [Steel] Sterling. Steel Sterling is a comic book hero similar to Superman. Unlike Superman, he is basically a genetic creation like Captain America, with a story similar to Spiderman.


----------



## nintendoom (Jun 11, 2011)

nintendo


----------



## Rydian (Jun 11, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Well mine is rather cheesy, but here goes.  When I was younger (much younger) I wanted to join an MSN hosted Naruto site (I hate Naruto now, but I used to love it) and I needed to make a hotmail account.  Ineeded to make a password, so I though...and thought...and thought...and thought...but the lightbulb never lit.  Finally I...Oh God...Finally, I thought of an episode of a mediocre show that I watched when I was bored called Kim Possible.  The villain had turned good in this episode and he was trying to get one character to drink milk, which he referred to as "Milky Moo".  I thought "Milk makes you strong, or 'macho'", changed the 2 "o's" to "u's" and created machomuu.  I use it for almost everything (not as a password, though).


That's actually pretty cute.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 11, 2011)

Uncharted series.

'Nuff said.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 11, 2011)

MY username means "small(but)very good"
it is translated from hindi.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 11, 2011)

Chhotu uttam said:
			
		

> MY username means "small(but)very good"
> it is translated from hindi.


something small, but [performs] very good... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



anyone had the same thought as mine?


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 11, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Chhotu uttam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i guess your's right


----------



## ehayes427 (Jun 11, 2011)

pretty self explanitory.
i hate john cena, lol not really!
i am a john cena fan, like it or not,
427 is my birthday, april 27.


----------



## Snailface (Jun 11, 2011)

One of the many nicknames my girlfriend gives me. Others include trash serpent and pumpkin.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jun 11, 2011)

I was doing chemistry homework. I decided to sign up. Picked a random element from the upper end of the period table. Added an X. Threw in a typical number.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jun 11, 2011)

It means "Penguin" with a 7 at the end.


----------



## Vahnyyz (Jun 11, 2011)

My name is actually based off a game, when i was younger my first and most favorite game system was the PSX, not the ps1 nope didn't get that one when it came out, i got the psx lol, gray and brand new in the box it was the BEST game system ever, and i also got a game that looked pretty freaking cool

Some might know it. Legends of Legaia. The game's main character is a guy with blue hair named Vahn.. I was so excited to start playing that I never even looked at the name already filled in with Vahn that i just tried adding my name yyzzy, that Vahnyyz came out.

Shortly after that a lot of things in my life started happening and the only really good thing I could think of, and the best distraction that I had was that game, that I had to choose Vahnyyz for pretty much everything.

TL~DR

Its from the game Legends of Legaia, which is a super bada$$ game!


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Jun 11, 2011)

Well my username is based off my favorite character clover from 9hours 9person 9doors.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Jun 11, 2011)

My username defines itself. Its the name of my favourite pokemon abd its also cool!


----------



## Nujui (Jun 11, 2011)

Pretty self explanitory.


----------



## Shiro09 (Jun 11, 2011)

My username comes from a character off Bleach. I use him in all the Blech games.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm from Ireland and I picked the number one at random.


----------



## Paarish (Jun 11, 2011)

compared to everyone, I have a very unimaginative username 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it's just my school id plus my intials

I do plan on changing it, just don't know what I'm gonna change it to


----------



## DeadLocked (Jun 11, 2011)

Spoiler










Before this game got its name changed to Gladiator. I liked the word at the time and I don't remember how old I was when I read about it in a videogames magazine but I loved Ratchet and clank.


----------



## pistone (Jun 11, 2011)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> I was doing chemistry homework. I decided to sign up. Picked a random element from the upper end of the period table. Added an X. Threw in a typical number.


yap the best ideas comes when you do our home-work.........thast why i always start them and never finish  XD


----------



## Deleted-273695 (Jun 11, 2011)

Um well.. yeah, I-Hacked-It


----------



## Valwin (Jun 11, 2011)

well...

Valwin

Airlord Valwin is one of the four Dragon Kings left by Flare Dragon Ceifeed before his death


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jun 11, 2011)

Bob and Joe are 2 very common names, I decided they worked well together.
Ironically neither of them are my actual name.


----------



## raulpica (Jun 11, 2011)

There was a time when I used cheesy names (mostly people I knew 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) when registering to random sites. Well, I then got into posting and stuck with it. This one comes from a guy which was in my school.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jun 11, 2011)

Many people think this is my real name, but it isn't.
I like to register this name as my username.
Alan John was a great composer and a musical genius.


----------



## hunter291 (Jun 11, 2011)

My username has literally no meaning xD I "created" it long long long ago, when Counterstrike was released. I wanted to take the name hunter on steam (because I thought no one else had it xD) and one of the names given to me was hunter291. I was to lazy to think of a new name, so I took it


----------



## Leo Cantus (Jun 11, 2011)

Sho's noise form from TWEWY.
He transforms into Leo Cantus (Latin for "singing lion"), his Noise form. I just thought it sounded pretty cool, and TWEWY is one of my favourite games.


----------



## Waflix (Jun 11, 2011)

*Waf* is the Dutch onomatopoeia for a dog.
*lix* are the three last letters in my first name.


----------



## Cuelhu (Jun 11, 2011)

Valwin said:
			
		

> well...
> 
> Valwin
> 
> Airlord Valwin is one of the four Dragon Kings left by Flare Dragon Ceifeed before his death


and what does Stevetry mean?


----------



## Ace (Jun 11, 2011)

My first username ever was simon_003. It was the first e-mail address I ever registered, I think. I registered it 7 years ago in 2 months on hotmail. I was nine years old!! I still use it occasionally, although I much prefer Gmail. I got this address because my birthday is on the third day of the third month, and because I mistyped simon_0303 into simon_003.

My current username was  made when I started a band in 7th grade with an old friend of mine. He always said that I had a strong belief that our band would go far and never end. I said I simply had Aced Faith within me. From there, my username became Ace Faith. I use it for mostly everything, except my emails.

Another username I occasionally use (not on the Temp) is Qasdelo. It was an idea for UI I scrapped months ago. I called it Qasdelo because QASDE spells out a U on the Keyboard, and LO spells out I, hence "UI".


----------



## adamshinoda (Jun 11, 2011)

well I use my username on various forums, this is also my Facebook name. 
Adam is Adam Young, Owl City's real name. I've been a fan of him after listening to 'Fireflies' 2 years ago. Shinoda is Mike Shinoda, my most favorite member of Linkin Park.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Jun 11, 2011)

the only reason for my name is that i like Shinigamis(gods of death)

though the dark part was icing on the cake since i do have a dark side


----------



## JordanB500 (Jun 11, 2011)

because i have nothin to do atm my username is my first name my last initial and 500 is a random multiple of 500 sometimes i use 500 sometimes its 2000 sometimes its 3500 etc i always use my username as an email and in most forums ive ever posted in, i usually dont post unless there is something i need help with or want to contribute to and thats about it.


----------



## PlutonPress (Jun 11, 2011)

My username was a joke with my friends. We've been at the same program at college. So we've created the Geek God *with the r from Greek scribble onto*. So we made Greek god names with programming language in them.

So, PlutonPress is actually meaning Plut(on)Press.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 11, 2011)

Tanveer means "brave and strong in body".
Its my unused middle name, but some people still call me that and "Veer".


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 11, 2011)

When I was introduced to GBAtemp I thought long and hard about what I would be called here. 
I loved the place, and I loved the people, 
so I couldn't be known by one of the screennames that I'd used in the past. 
Too much drama would have followed me. 

Since most of the good English screennames are already taken, I turned to Latin. 

Vulpes: Fox. My totem. It also refers to the legends of the kitsune; A trickster. A demon. Not one to be trusted. A creature that revels in laughter. A shapeshifter, (and I was quite ready to take another shape)
Abnocto: One that leaves in the middle of the night. 
Don't expect me to be here tomorrow. Tomorrow may never come. 
When I'm done here it won't be announced. 
I'll silently slip away in the darkness. 
And all you will see is the playful flick of a red tail. 
All you will hear is a low chuckle. 

I am not a permanent fixture here. 
*Do not count on me. *

For now I see _many_ ways for me to improve this place.
I'll gladly work for the forum I adore,
And for these people that I love. 
But one day; I _will_ be gone. 

I'm not retiring. 
I'm not giving up. 
Not yet. 
But this is a fair warning issued to all. 
When I joined GBAtemp, I had my exit plan in place. 

That's the reason behind my screenname.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jun 11, 2011)

I don't know.
I got the Helloworld from this thing in Blitz 3D (There was a book of it in my school), but 12321 came out of nowhere.
I think I should change it to ShinyJellicent12321 instead, IDK


----------



## Veho (Jun 11, 2011)

Vulpes' reply made me sad


----------



## Nebz (Jun 11, 2011)

Well it started with Megaman Battle Network 4 or 5... I was obsessed with the villainous organization Nebula. My first account ever created on the internet was on GameFAQs in 2005 and wanted to name myself "Dr.Regal" but the name was either taken or couldn't be made so I went with the alternative... NebulaLeader01 (since he was the leader of the organization).

For years I've been using that name and randomly shortening it on different sites to Nebula91, Nebula71, Nebula_Leader, and whatever else. Eventually I began getting the nicknames Neb and Nebs or "Nebz" in different chats and forums. My name here was Nebula91 for some time but I had it shortened to just Nebz.

That's pretty much how my Username came about for this site.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 11, 2011)

Veho: People like you keep me here.
But that's the entire truth about my name.

[youtube]8SbUC-UaAxE[/youtube]


----------



## Jax (Jun 11, 2011)

A variation/phonetic spelling of my last name.


----------



## Sterling (Jun 11, 2011)

@Vulpes: Really? Symbolism at it's finest. When you do leave though, you should make sure they don't front page your ass... I mean avatar. Not that I'm looking forward to it. lol


----------



## Mantis41 (Jun 11, 2011)

Named for a long time for being skinny with long arms and legs by his mates, Mantis tries to use his nick name to join the temp. To his dismay he finds it taken by some imposter. Several variants of meaningful numbers later but still taken. How many F'ing Mantis or should it be Manti, can there be? Angrily slamming the keyboard in indignation, Mantis41 was accepted and so it stayed.


----------



## Wii_Manic (Jun 11, 2011)

Mines just comes from the fact I was signing up to a bunch of gaming websites, and the Wii was the first console I had got homebrew on, and was my new console at the time, and it just kinda stuck


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jun 11, 2011)

Sterling said:
			
		

> @Vulpes: Really? Symbolism at it's finest. When you do leave though, you should make sure they don't front page your ass... I mean avatar. Not that I'm looking forward to it. lol




That would totally defeat the purpose of leaving in the night, wouldn't it?


----------



## watex5 (Jun 11, 2011)

Mines...kinda embarrassing 
I used to play Club Penguin when I was like 11 and there was a guy who did a Club Penguin blog called Watex, anyway his blog got shut down and he gave up but I decided to use the name and I ended up with it on this site


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 11, 2011)

Mine may sound like Smash to weirdos, but the reason why my username is this...

The name "Sam" is short form of my name, while "Ash" is the short form of my fiancee's name, the "07" represents the year we met in, which is 2007, even though that time it was only a one sided affair, me in love that is, just had faith and kept this name, it took me forward to this day and will to the future 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

I remember registering this name for the first time at a rom site (Back in 2007 August the 10Th, when I got my first flash-cart, the EzFlash V) which lifted its DS roms downloading ability due to a warning by legal authorities 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sure people who went there know of it.

And why my Avatar is a baby + personal message that. It's because I love kids, not in the pedo sorta way...no. They are just adorable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Look at my sig, ain't he cute with that smile?


----------



## Terminator02 (Jun 11, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Mine may sound like Smash to weirdos, but the reason why my username is this...
> 
> The name "Sam" is short form of my name, while "Ash" is the short form of my fiancee's name, the "07" represents the year we met in, which is 2007, even though that time it was only a one sided affair, me in love that is, just had faith and kept this name, it took me forward to this day and will to the future
> 
> ...


i miss that site... my new site is good but i always have to google the newest releases (or use my other site which renames all the roms to letters)

anyways my name comes from Terminator: Judgement Day, which is the most badass movie ever


and i'll never look at vulpes' name the same way again... it's no longer a happy name


----------



## iFish (Jun 11, 2011)

I like Apple.
And I have had pet fish around the house all my life.

No backstory, or anything.


----------



## MaxNuker (Jun 11, 2011)

MaxNuker...

Max from Maximus
Nuker from Nukes (this nickname came to me in a game called Silkroad Online, where my build was a INT Sword Shield Nuker, that uses Magical Attacks called nukes)

so it stayed like that 4ever xD


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 12, 2011)

i have no idea


----------



## Ringo619 (Jun 12, 2011)

ringo= my dog who has passed away
619= used to be my first ever phone number.


----------



## Minox (Jun 12, 2011)

The nick I use here comes from a variation of my first name and a slight fascination with Greek mythology - King Minos of Crete and the Knossos labyrinth with the Minotaur. But since there already was a company named Minox I decided to add a roman numeral at the end so as to distinct myself from others.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 12, 2011)

I like bricking Wiis.

No seriously, I chosed my username because this was the best name that came to my mind. It's not that good, but at least it hasn't numbers in it


----------



## Sterling (Jun 12, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Sterling said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totally. Man you caught me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Evil plans aside, and such, I wouldn't want you to leave. You, and the other mods really keep the community running baby butt smooth.


----------



## lukecop80 (Jun 12, 2011)

My name's Luke, I'm a cop, I'm 81 years old.

Simple enough.

(I was 80 at the time I made it)


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 12, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Mine may sound like Smash to weirdos, but the reason why my username is this...
> 
> The name "Sam" is short form of my name, while "Ash" is the short form of my fiancee's name, the "07" represents the year we met in, which is 2007, even though that time it was only a one sided affair, me in love that is, just had faith and kept this name, it took me forward to this day and will to the future
> 
> ...


Kool story bro


Hope everything goes well.


----------



## skateboard34 (Jun 12, 2011)

When I first made my first username, I used to skateboard a lot.  And 34 was the number at the end of my Runescape account, so easy to remember.


----------



## axioanic (Jun 12, 2011)

I spelled axiomatic oddly one day in art class on a project of mine and someone thought i wrote axioanic, so I've been using that lately


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 12, 2011)

I was hungry.

Well I'm always hungry YET IM STILL UNDERWEIGHT.


----------



## Matthew (Jun 12, 2011)

My username is my name


----------



## haddad (Jun 12, 2011)

my last name


----------



## rastsan (Jun 12, 2011)

Rastsan
rast -san
rastsan- Caj from my email...
Caj would have been my first name rastsan my last name.  If I had changed my name back 18+ years ago.  When I first got hit by lightning found out - I was sick and didn't know if I would live.  Back then I kinda got on peoples bad sides a lot.  do you know what a rast is?  
In the Dungeons & Dragons fantasy role-playing game, the rast is an outsider from the Elemental Plane of fire.  (I was into that at the time, I burned through some friendships due to my attitude too).  

Cad–noun (for me short form for Cadge - caj)
1.
an ill-bred man, especially one who behaves in a dishonorable or irresponsible way toward women.
2.
British Archaic .
a.
a local town boy or youth, as contrasted with a university or public school student.
b.
a servant at a university or public school.
—Synonyms 
1.  bounder, rotter, rascal, rogue; heel. 

since I am more of a rogue using cad (to caj especially as my first and last initials  work well with j - j for jinx) wasn't a big leap for me.  
I can get on peoples nerves and people look at it weird when they see it written down... a strange way to be remembered.  But as I am strange and live my life in ways strange to other people.... sigh 

Only one person I have met in real life has asked about it. 
I have kept this throughout the years, while I wait for the inevitable end.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 12, 2011)

My username is named after the Nimbus variety of clouds..

I love the sky at all times of the day for some reason, especially when it's cloudy....god I love the rain!

No freaking meaningful backstory though...I just liked it! 

As for my userpicture, that's another story.


----------



## ChaosZero816 (Jun 12, 2011)

ChaosZero816

Chaos= As a kid, I was thinking of a good name then I remembered the Dark Magician of Chaos from Yu-Gi-Oh!. Really loved the name Chaos so I stuck with it until now.

Zero= Got this when I watched Kids Next Door: Operation Z.E.R.O. It was also the name of Megaman X's partner, Zero, who I pretty much idolized.

816= I heard that these 3 numbers were lucky from my Mom. Don't know why. So I kept it on just for luck.


----------



## Sop (Jun 12, 2011)

I misspelled Soap.. I think.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 12, 2011)

My username is the full name of one of my role play characters (Seen in my Avatar and Signature). I would have used another username, but this one made the most sense and it's easy to remember for me.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 12, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> My username is the full name of one of my role play characters (Seen in my Avatar and Signature). I would have used another username, but this one made the most sense and it's easy to remember for me.


but in your sig it says Sora de Eraclune


----------



## leeday100196 (Jun 12, 2011)

Mine's an abbreviation of my name, plus my DoB.
Liam = Lee
Davis = Day
DoB = 10/01/(19)96

=LeeDay100196


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jun 12, 2011)

Narayan said:
			
		

> Sora de Eclaune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's why I put a lot in the sig so it stretches past that point and gets hidden. The person who helped me make my signature ballsed up my username.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 12, 2011)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everything is well


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 12, 2011)

KingdomBlade. I used to be a KH nerd (Kingdom Hearts + Keyblade), now I don't like it that much anymore, but I stuck with my name, since, well, I tried changing it but the results were less than satisfactory.


----------



## Jolan (Jun 12, 2011)

My nickname both sounds cool, has several pronunciations and is a test for bulgarians, because only they would understand the hidden meaning. It actually means 'sirloin'.


----------



## Mantis41 (Jun 12, 2011)

Sora de Eclaune said:
			
		

> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 12, 2011)

http://translate.google.com/#tl|en|naglaro


----------



## klim28 (Jun 12, 2011)

klim=milk. 28... just my birthday


----------



## pistone (Jun 13, 2011)

roastable said:
			
		

> Mine is based off a made up adjective my brother and I made up when we were young.
> It would be used to describe something awesome.
> For example, in context;
> "That movie was roastable!"
> ...


wow a super story ,i would like to have that kinda word for everyday uses but not for "awesome" things but for bad things so no one would understand muhahahah


----------



## Windaga (Jun 13, 2011)

Founder of 8thalga gave it to me when we were little kids, along with the rest of the members, other than Ice. 

It kinda sounds like a FF magic spell. Which....I guess it might be...as I've never played Final Fantasy outside of the spin offs :/


----------



## .Chris (Jun 13, 2011)

I was obsessed with R.O.B. (Robot Operating Buddy, I think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , I cut out the Operating part, and got RoboticBuddy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




/Lame Story


----------



## skateboard34 (Jun 13, 2011)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> I was obsessed with R.O.B. (Robot Operating Buddy, I think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smash Bros. FTW!


----------



## Shabutie78 (Jun 13, 2011)

shabutie used to be the name of the band that is now coheed and cambria, the lead singer/guitarist of which inspired me to teach myself to play guitar when i was 10 years old.
now i'm 19 and have still only taught myself but i play at a 'professional level.' and it's all because of claudio sanchez, lead singer/guitarist of coheed and cambria or their prior band, shabutie.

78 is the name of a song by the prize fighter inferno, which is claudio sanchez' one-man-band side project.

i usually go by xVermicide, but only in forums that i join with the intent of sticking around.
i didn't plan on sticking around here so i made my spam account name, Shabutie78.


----------



## .Chris (Jun 13, 2011)

skateboard34 said:
			
		

> RoboticBuddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep.


----------



## ninditsu (Jun 13, 2011)

ninditsu

nin - ninja (i like naruto manga)

dit - bandit (playing maplestory for some reason and my character was a bandit or "dit")

su - jiujit"su" (was learning brazilian jiujitsu at the time, and still learning it & when akuma does his taunt, i believe he says Suuuu!!!)

~not too interesting


----------



## pistone (Jun 16, 2011)

ninditsu said:
			
		

> ninditsu
> 
> nin - ninja (i like naruto manga)
> 
> ...


i actualy like your story every part of your username has a meaning ....what do you want more ?


----------



## alejolink11 (Jun 16, 2011)

alejolink11

alejo- nickname given to me by everyone in my family
link- obvious obsession with LoZ x)
11- i was 11 when i made my first accounts on diff websites and it stuck

x)


----------



## Selim873 (Jun 16, 2011)

Selim - My middle name spelled backwards, how original *not*
873 - 3 random numbers I pressed on my number pad with my eyes closed.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 16, 2011)

mine completely randomly generated
no link to my other stuff on the internet then


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 16, 2011)

Hydreigon's pokedex number is 635, which happened to be my little brother's birthday, June 3, 2005 (0*6*/0*3*/0*5*).

Hydreigon is also my favorite pokemon.


----------



## junkerde (Jun 16, 2011)

i got the junk in the trunk


----------



## lemmymet (Jun 16, 2011)

I don`t know why i chosen this name, i think i maked it completely randomly


----------



## qlum (Jun 17, 2011)

I wanted a short name that looked good as text and had no meaning, I even googled for it to check if it meant anything and luckily I found no real meaning there.
My name does not mean anything.
the other usernames I use around the web also have no meaning they are longer but they have no other hits on google than me


----------



## YayMii (Jun 17, 2011)

I made this account on my last day of school that year, so I guess I was feeling good about myself that day. Also, obvious Wii reference, since I thought it fit for this forum. This name sticked for the most part, mostly for you guys to recognize me.

My other nickname is more interesting though. BlooMassacre.
Well, when I was 10, I was obsessed with Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends (a show on CartoonNetwork). There's a character named Bloo in that show that I really like, and that (along with the fact blue's my favorite color) is the reason for the 'Bloo'. As for the 'Massacre' part, I first tagged that on my Xbox Live account, meant for more violent games, to sound more 'mature' than Bloo's full name (Bloo Q Kazoo). This name sticked too, for things I didn't want to use YayMii for, places where a 'fun and happy' name wouldn't really fit.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jun 18, 2011)

Stanleyopar2000


Stanley Opar is the name of the hero in first computer game I ever played as a child. Time Commando. (click my name and see the picture)

the 2000, is the year I signed up for MS-DOS abandonware website (BIG loser nerd MS-DOS fan years ago)  and used that username for the first time...and it was the name of my first youtube channel


----------



## Recorderdude (Jun 18, 2011)

My name is personuser because I'm a person and a user of the GBATemp website. I used this at first because I didn't want emulation/hacking-related sites tied to my Animator name, Recorderdude, but it sorta stuck. So yeah.

As for recorderdude, it was the name dad gave our first email, because we were two dudes playing the recorder (the instrument) and that sorta stuck too.

Yeah, the backstory is dull, but it's the truth.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 18, 2011)

ninditsu said:
			
		

> ninditsu
> 
> nin - ninja (i like naruto manga)
> 
> ...


What are you talking about, they aren't ninjas.

*runs away before fanboys riot"


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 18, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Walugi - This is the interesting part. Note the lack of an 'I'.


You know, I don't think I noticed that before.


----------



## Narayan (Jun 19, 2011)

some say my new username's ugly...
pker is for player killer...


----------



## Jasper07 (Jun 19, 2011)

pker[× said:
			
		

> N]
> some say my new username's ugly...
> pker is for player killer...


oh lol I thought it was for poker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and what does the [x]N mean?


----------



## Narayan (Jun 19, 2011)

Jasper07 said:
			
		

> pker[× said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x is just x.. N is the first letter of my name....


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Jun 19, 2011)

Mega Man is my favorite video game character. Trotsky (first name Leon) is my favorite historical figure. Simple as that, really.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jun 19, 2011)

pker[× said:
			
		

> N]
> some say my new username's ugly...
> pker is for player killer...


I preferred Narayan and game01. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll get used to it, though.


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Jun 20, 2011)

shadowman- I played the daylight out of megaman battle network (the very first one), and the one boss that always gave me a hard time was shadowman.exe I liked the guy, and the fact that he was a hidden boss in that game, made me pick up the name and use it. Later it stuck and I used it for nearly every site I'm on. Some people also comment that it also fits me, because I usually make random appearances after being inactive for a while. (LIKE A NINJA!!)
wkp- My initials

Edit: Post #250


----------



## Langin (Jun 20, 2011)

Dark, because I am sometimes I can see light trough every dark cloud, day and problem.
Langin, A combination between Landon(Pokémon Ruby, Sapphire and Emerald main character(boy) and Anakin or Qui Gon Gin(both from the Star Wars Sage) I believe.

Therefore it was Lightning, from Final Fantasy XIII

Before then it was Brawler; from Super Smash Bros. *Brawl*


----------



## Sausage Head (Jun 20, 2011)

pker[× said:
			
		

> N]
> some say my new username's ugly...
> pker is for player killer...


i seriously liked your old one, narayan.


----------



## Maid-chan (Jun 21, 2011)

I like flatten Pudding


----------



## alphenor (Jun 21, 2011)

uhh, well the username's first used in MU. It sounded perfect for my Dark Wizard character that I even deleted the first one and replaced it with the one that has the username.

Then it grew as my unique identity.


Don't ever mistake it coming from "alpen horns" cause I only knew that such exist after using "alphenor" for 3 years (or more.. I guess).


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jun 21, 2011)

It's a Pratchett character for those who don't know. What it means is I've no imagination of my own so have to steal other peoples. And that I can't spell.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jun 21, 2011)

Well - LONG story coming up..... you have been warned

......my ORIGINAL username that I used everywhere was 'kermit'  (since that was quite common I had variations of it like 'kerm1t' , 'k3rm1t' or 'k3rm1tfr0g') - which was the nickname given to me when I started full time work as an apprentice. 
This was because (apparently) I turned up on the first day wearing everything green, Coat,jumper,T-Shirt,trousers & had a green bag... the thing is - I'm 100% sure I NEVER OWNED *GREEN* TROUSERS

My latest Username is a variation of my original Online gaming name
- I got into playing FPS like Halflife, TF2 etc a while back - but being a total newbie & not having any skills I just getting shot all the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (in fact I still do  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) & some1 commented by saying something like
'_The Suicidal way you play, you're just Cannon Fodder_' so I started using 'SuicidalCannonFodder' as my Username

But when I tried setting up a forum account once - they wouldn't accept it, guess it was the 'Suicidal' bit as I had to shorten it to just CannonFodder to work... & when I joined up here there was already a member of that name, so I then shortened it further to 'CannonFoddr' 
(I've been told I could now get it changed to 'CannonFodder' here, but I just can't decide if I should  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  - it'll f**k up my Youtube channel address etc )


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Jun 21, 2011)

...
that Im half french and half german


----------



## LunaWofl (Jun 21, 2011)

Frozen: Ive always liked the cold, and cold things in general. Might as well be frozen.
Another reason is that i do not consider anything to really change with time, everything seems frozen to me.

INDIGNATION: My favorite spell in one of my favorite games, of my favorite series. 
I always loved how few people knew the definition of indignation as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Put them together, and you have another reason: I never let my indignation get the better of me, I keep it frozen.


----------



## boktor666 (Jun 21, 2011)

Ever wondered what my name means? It's an unusual story actually. Many people say its because I like the *BOK*tai game series, but it's not based off that actually.

You see, a Boktor is a small little wood eating beetle actually. I belive it's called Longhorn beetle in English (Cerambycidae). It's this little animal that can cause a real lot of damage to the wood industries, but also to buildings made of wood. I belive 666 is because its my lucky number for some reason.. Also because they were having this Longhorn beetle plague inside one of the churches in the city.. so yeah, there you have it.


----------



## OmegaVesko (Jun 21, 2011)

Omega: *Omega* Metroid (final evolution of the Metroid, sans the Queen)
Vesko: My RL (nick)name.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jun 21, 2011)

DeadlyFoez is my screen name that I've had since the beginning of time.

Back in the days of BBS's and Prodigy internet (so before AOL), I saw that there were always people throwing numbers at the end of their name because the name that they wanted was already taken, and I really didn't like the looks and lameness of that. So I thought about it greatly, and I wanted something that was original and that no one had thought of before. So DeadlyFoez was born. And every place that I have registered at I have always been able to use DeadlyFoez.

I almost want to copyright it so no one else can even dare try to use it without me suing the shit out of them. I'm planning on getting my avatar copyrighted too.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jun 21, 2011)

@DeadlyFoez, what you want there is a trademark fella.


----------



## Thesolcity (Jun 22, 2011)

Boktai, originally I was Solcity, buuuut when I registered on youtube it was already taken. So its been TheSolcity for everything ever since.


----------



## shyam513 (Jun 24, 2011)

Name is an anagram of my real one
Numbers are an anagram of my D.O.B


----------



## Arras (Jun 24, 2011)

Mine comes from some typos I made. I made a few adjustments until I liked the name


----------



## Daizu (Jun 24, 2011)

Japanese for soybeans *nod*

Didn't find that out until after I came up with it though. I wanted it to start with a D because that's what my real name (Devin) starts with. I really don't know where the "-aizu" came from but whatever. Then I Googled it and found it meant soybeans in Japanese and I'm like "=O"


----------



## Quincy (Jun 24, 2011)

My nick is my real name


----------



## DeathStrudel (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm a strudel of death, pretty simple stuff


----------



## Izzy011 (Jun 24, 2011)

Israel, because that's my name
+
011, because I signed up when I was 11, I think


----------



## rastsan (Jul 3, 2011)

FrozenIndignation said:
			
		

> Frozen: Ive always liked the cold, and cold things in general. Might as well be frozen.
> Another reason is that i do not consider anything to really change with time, everything seems frozen to me.
> 
> INDIGNATION: My favorite spell in one of my favorite games, of my favorite series.
> ...




Interesting, I went to school for conservation.  More a museum studies program... The most important thing that program had to teach is that everything is always and continually changing.  Part of the job of the conservator (in the museum) is to control the rate at which things change.  Not to stop the changes - as that is near impossible, just to slow it as much as possible.  
which strangely goes against the name of the program...

I had to leave it due to my latex allergy... (spending 25000 on a personal machine just so I could have a better chance at not succumbing to my letex allergy, was not going to happen... then I ended up spending 25000 on the next program I took)

I have taken the lessons from that program and applied it to my life.  
Change may come but it is all about how that change is handled that is important.  
I hope you see the change around you and grow to revel in its glorious beauty...  


(oy, that sounded religious, I did not mean it that way though)
another thought indignation cannot come to be without change, nor can indignation be frozen as in itself it is change...


----------



## pistone (Aug 15, 2011)

DeathStrudel said:
			
		

> I'm a strudel of death, pretty simple stuff


every time i read your username


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 15, 2011)

ah.. koimayeul is french contraction for "quoi ma gueule" litteraly "what my face" while "yeul" is "gueule" for french quebec speakers.

"quoi ma gueule " is mostly known as :

- to express "wth you want from me staring at me like that?"
- famous song from Johnny Hallyday (that i do not like btw, song some but artist not)
- an old french social website a bit like facebook that i used to go http://www.quoimagueule.com/


so, correct pick koimayeul was my username from this old website.. only i made it on my own style


----------



## GameSoul (Aug 15, 2011)

im an open minded person of fiction. gamesoul just means im a gamer


----------



## Gahars (Aug 15, 2011)

I was trying to come up with a handle for a PS3 username, and, through misspelling the name of one of the nights from The Once And Future King and pressing "OK" too quickly, I got Gahars.

I could have tried to change it, but I grew to like it; it stands out, and I don't really have to worry about it ever being taken. So, I've decided to keep the name from then onwards. Besides, I think it has a nice little ring to it. 

And that, my friends, is the fascinating legacy behind my username. Truly your lives have been illuminated by its mere utterance.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 15, 2011)

I think there was a movie or something...

I was originally 0ld8oy (0=zero) but a couple years ago someone started spelling it with an "O"...then everyone did...so I just changed it...

I usually get to use it everywhere but there's some guy in the U.K. who's snatching up accounts with it...  Beat me to Youtube...


----------



## prowler (Aug 15, 2011)

Myles 'Tails' Prow*L*er​
But it also means





So something I thought of (a year ago? Maybe a year and a half), turns into something bad.


----------



## shortz1994 (Aug 15, 2011)

shortz= my street name from teenage years.
1994= my first set of twins were born.


----------



## DarkStriker (Aug 15, 2011)

Game nick when i started playing Knight Online. Was my 4th-5th mmorpg in my life i think

The first was something like Legend online. Can't find it anymore and not sure if thats the right name of the game. Was like when i was 7-8 years old.


----------



## amrboghdady (Aug 15, 2011)

Just my full name, Amr Boghdady
Its a very popular Arabic name, which I honestly don't know what it means :S
My parents were the ones that had chosen it though, not me


----------



## jceggbert5 (Aug 15, 2011)

Jc - Two of my initials
Eggbert - The awesome game that I used to be addicted to when I was 5 (Speedy Eggbert, an eGames Game)
5 - The age when I made up the username/email - Yes, it has stuck for 11 years...


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 16, 2011)

I am Skyrix, Skyrix is me.
End of story.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 16, 2011)

Skyrix said:
			
		

> I am Skyrix, Skyrix is me.
> End of story.



That wasn't much of a story, though I guess there is no chance of you elaborating on it any time soon, huh?


----------



## .Chris (Aug 16, 2011)

removed.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 16, 2011)

I was hungry when I was signing up for a maplestory account.I had already used all my other account names.But I always forgot my security questions so I couldn't recover my accounts.So I was like YEAH THATDUDEWITHTHEFOOD.Now I use it for everything or just abbreviate TDWTF.


----------



## BloodWolfJW (Aug 16, 2011)

This is kind of a long one:

I was originally WolfMasterJW, but I grew tired of that. Then I was LunnarWolf14, but I just couldn't get the hang of it. Then I saw my girlfriends username on YouTube; BloodRose97. It made me think of my favorite color- Blood Red.

So- Blood for it's color
Wolf cause they kick ass
and JW, my initials. AND I LOOOOOVE THIS UN!


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 16, 2011)

well my reals names connor. and i like the name zero plus i like barney form how i met your mother and he likes suits..

zero+suits+connor=zerosuit connor

It should be zerosu1tconnor but can't be fucked to get a name change


----------



## Twiffles (Aug 16, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Myles 'Tails' Prow*L*er


When I was significantly younger, I used the name "TailsProwler13". I shit you not.


Spoiler: ????????









My name was derived from a guy named *Shift Breaker*. Originally my username on _The EXE Undersquare_ was ?????????????, but was romanized to 'Paradox of Twilight' when the admin couldn't find it in the CP. Nickname end up as 'Twi', which was just short for Twilight. 
Shift Breaker changed his name to "Shiffles! Kupo" one day and started calling me 'Twiffles' in the shoutbox, so I changed my name to that. It ended up sticking, so that's how it went. This was in 2006.

I don't really use this name anymore.


----------



## Midna (Aug 16, 2011)

My username is a remnant of an odd fascination with Twilight Princess. I still love the game, and Midna remains a great character. However, due to semi-recent policy changes, I can no longer change it. I'd much rather be called Padfoot, as I am on the IRC.


----------



## Kiaku (Aug 16, 2011)

It's Kiaku because I wanted a cool name.
Then I found out it's similar to the Japanese word for memory, which is Kioku.
Then I found out Kiaku is a place in Nigeria:
http://www.getamap.net/maps/nigeria/nassarawa/_kiaku/

Now I have a name of a place that I don't even know about. Lol.
...but it still sounds cool.


----------



## Maid-chan (Aug 16, 2011)

Okaerinasaimase, goshujinsama! (Meido sutairu!)


----------



## chemistryfreak (Aug 16, 2011)

In Fullmetal Alchemist, there was one scene where Winry call Edward a Alchemist Freak as Edward is a very talented alchemist~
So I decided to take up the Username of chemistryfreak as I would say that I am quite talented in chemistry


----------



## Sonia (Aug 16, 2011)

I chose this username because after a while of hanging around on the internet, it became my internet handle. 
It was derived from my username on deviantART, which is sonia-the-blue-aura. 
The reason why that username was chosen for that website was because I just wanted to name my account after one of my original characters... Blue Aura was a .Hack fan thing. ._.;


----------



## machomuu (Aug 16, 2011)

chemistryfreak said:
			
		

> In Fullmetal Alchemist, there was one scene where Winry call Edward a Alchemist Freak as Edward is a very talented alchemist~
> So I decided to take up the Username of chemistryfreak as I would say that I am quite talented in chemistry


She calls him that because he's obsessed with alchemy, really.


----------



## Attila13 (Aug 17, 2011)

It's my real name! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the 13 is my lucky number!


----------



## p3rand0r (Jun 6, 2014)

p3rand0r = perandor , its Albanian my mother language and means emperor ,
Why?Because when i was 5-6 i wanted to become an emperor


----------



## yusuo (Jun 6, 2014)

Just a random name while searching through a Japanese baby name book. Its never used on any website I use, its my ps3/Xbox username and has stuck for 8 years now. Its really cool I can most of the time use that username and my disposable password (had for 10 years) for numerous unimportant sites and it logs me in, even on sites I forgot I signed up for


----------



## master801 (Jun 6, 2014)

'Cause I wanted all the bitches to call me Master. Kidding, I actually don't remember why I chose this username.


----------

